# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Ben Johnson the greatest ever?? yes indeed.

## enid_sprinter

.........

----------


## enid_sprinter

no replies. ****  :Afro:

----------


## MMC78

Why are you so starved for attention? Did mommy and daddy ignore you?

----------


## The Base

I totally agree with you! BJ was the best and totally out classed hgis rivals. To run 9.79s in 1988 and no-one had run faster since - well what does that tell you!

Lets face it - todays athletes have had a better advantage with their chemical intake than he did.

Charly Francis has stated that he was taking Stanolozol and he got caught with that but todays sprinters are taking **** loads more and still not running as quick.
I'm sure ben was taking more than just that but it's a great testement for the guy!

What an athlete!

----------


## enid_sprinter

actually tim mont. ran a 97.8, but when you take wind into consideration bens time is faster. and hes still the man i agree.

----------


## Jack87

Let's be honest, they all use drugs so the fact they caught him
means nothing to me... As far as sprinters go he was a bad man...

----------


## animal-inside

I had a class with a guy who isn't a prof.. hes a "proffessional coach".. hes coached a few olympic atheltes and has gone to a few games to coach.. I can't remmeber if he was there when ben ran that run, but he knew the guy coaching him and his trainer.. anyways it was the trainers responsibilty to keep track of the timming of when to end the winstrol so he would test clean.. This guy told me the trainer goofed by about 3 days on the timming and when they caught him the results were just barely over the limit. so this guy says if bens race was a day or two further on he would have the record still right now. 

not terrible sure how much of this guy I beelive but hes got some kick ass picutres with him with olympic ahtletes and pro's.

----------


## enid_sprinter

no, they gave ben that shot in a camp in the west indies with plenty of time for it to get out of his system. winstrol stays in your system way longer than everyone thinks. at least 3 months longer than detection times say depending on your body fat. they thought they knew what they were doing but the tests get better every year and they surprise everyone at the olympics, thats why detection times are never accurate for pro athletes.

----------


## Sta11ion

I believe he is the fastest man alive, regardless of the hype of him taking steriods . I saw a documentry about this last month on TSN. When they tested him the tested the hole line, they still had the blood samples of that day. They tested the blood samples 6 years later, and found that the top five all hand some type of enhancing drugs in there systems. It astonishes me that Canada did not take care of him. In other words this should not of gotten that far, in the US and other countrys they support there atheletes. They all no that they are taking performance enhancing drugs, but there is alot of politics in these olympics. So they tend on covering alot of things.

----------


## Sta11ion

If you look now in the olympics canada has only one medal, I guess it was a embarrasment for canada. So they must be very against taking any type of drugs, but it shows in there performance, they are not competetive. Another thing Canada is not very supportive, in other countrys they give alot of money out when atheletes get medals here in canada they barely give them a room and some food when they go to the olmpics. Pretty pathetic, I had a friend when I was younger who wanted to represent canada for judo. They barely gave him any support, so he represented his born country. Which gave him support and also he one bronze which entitled him to money.

----------


## Sta11ion

If you look now in the olympics canada has only one medal, I guess it was a embarrasment for canada. So they must be very against taking any type of drugs, but it shows in there performance, they are not competetive. Another thing Canada is not very supportive, in other countrys they give alot of money out when atheletes get medals here in canada they barely give them a room and some food when they go to the olmpics. Pretty pathetic, I had a friend when I was younger who wanted to represent canada for judo. They barely gave him any support, so he represented his born country. Which gave him support and also he one bronze which entitled him to money.

----------


## animal-inside

stallion- very very true and its said Canada won't put up the bucks to send atheltes to the games.. Yet the USA gives their atheletes $$ all year round so they can focuss on training and trianing alone.

On the topic tho, Ben is hands down the fastest man ever to run the 100m.. I thought i remmeber hearing him duplicate that famous time in the late 80s.. he said he did it and told them to test him to show them he can run that time with no drugs.. 

The shame is that uneducated people think so bad of ben, yet they think people liek Bailey and the likes are gods just ebcause they think they don't do drugs. People who are educated on the subject will put ben on the level with the rest of the runners, because they know they all do it.

----------


## animal-inside

> no, they gave ben that shot in a camp in the west indies with plenty of time for it to get out of his system. winstrol stays in your system way longer than everyone thinks. at least 3 months longer than detection times say depending on your body fat. they thought they knew what they were doing but the tests get better every year and they surprise everyone at the olympics, thats why detection times are never accurate for pro athletes.



I agree wintrols dection time shoudl make it a no no for testing sports.. too un predictable.. 

like I said I am not certain the info this guy told me, but he dose have alot of kick ass pics that give him some credit.


edit: pics and credentials

----------


## chicamahomico

Read some stuff at t-mag written by Charlie Francis (Ben's coach at the time) and you will understand what he was giving him and how come the stanozolol test positive was a BS test according to Francis.

----------


## animal-inside

> Read some stuff at t-mag written by Charlie Francis (Ben's coach at the time) and you will understand what he was giving him and how come the stanozolol test positive was a BS test according to Francis.



got a link bro? I know Ben has dedictcated his life to comming back to sprinting in the games since it happened.. I even believe he started traing way harder after he was caught just in case they let him run again later on.. 

**** give the guy a chance.. its immoral to not let him sprint after how long of being banned and turn your back to the rest of the guys doing the same thing.. 

whats the olypmics policy on being caught in the games? is it a automatic ban now matter what? is each case assesed individually? or dose it depend on the substance?

----------


## chicamahomico

Here's a couple of good reads on AS, Ben Johnson, teack and field, and Charlie. If you like these ones do a search at the t-nation site for 'Charlie Francis' and check out all the results. 

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=462183
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459748

----------


## enid_sprinter

hey have you read this? you might have been the one to post it. if not ill post it for ya.

Anabolic Athletics 
A Brief History of Drugs in Sport 
by Charlie Francis

----------


## chicamahomico

I am not sure, it's been awhile since I've read anything by Charlie Francis. Post it up!




> hey have you read this? you might have been the one to post it. if not ill post it for ya.
> 
> Anabolic Athletics 
> A Brief History of Drugs in Sport 
> by Charlie Francis

----------


## Badgerman

Ben Johnson.......what a start......just flew out of there twolegged with the arms flying back......amazing.
What kind of record did he have through HS and college?

----------


## enid_sprinter

Anabolic Athletics 
A Brief History of Drugs in Sport 
by Charlie Francis

Anavar or Alien Athletes?The World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) is flushed with victory after catching their first group of athletes for blood doping offenses 31 years after they invented the practice of testing. (Actually, the Finnish athletes were caught because their coach dropped a suitcase out of his car at a gas station that was filled with drugs. Whoops!) WADA president, Dick Pound, crowed, "Athletes who compete clean should be able to do so with the confidence that cheaters will be caught and dealt with accordingly." Yes, this is the same Dick Pound who is vice president of the International Olympic Committee (IOC). The IOC keeps WADA under its wing to ensure that this "independent" doping agency is run with the integrity the IOC is famous for. But who is Pound talking to? And now that the IOC has added marijuana to its banned list, whats he smoking?Its now a matter of record that the systematic use of performance enhancing drugs in sport for more than 50 years has punted performance standards clear out of sight, so far out of sight that no human can attain them without chemical assistance. The magnitude of the benefit available from drugs was suggested in a secret East German report compiled by the STASI (secret police) in 1968, long before doping expertise reached its peak. In this report, Dr. Manfred Hoeppner, East Germanys Chief Medical Officer, recommended the universal administration of steroids to East German athletes. Over the next 20 years, the drug-fueled East Germans wrought havoc upon the record books. How then have performances continued to improve  even beyond East German standards  since the fall of Communism, if sport has been cleaned up? Either the vast majority of top athletes must not be clean, or they must not be human. Fear not! WADA will protect these superior alien beings from the occasional doped-up earthling!WADA may appear to be preaching to athletes, but its message of ethics and purity is really aimed at reassuring an uninformed audience to protect broadcast and sponsorship dollars. Extraterrestrial fantasies aside, the athletes are firmly rooted on Terra Firma and, though they cant admit it, they know the message is bull****. Read on and youll know it too!The History of Drugs in CompetitionWhenever winning has mattered, athletes have sought an edge over their rivals, making the marriage between drugs and competition as old as sport itself. Attempts to boost Testosterone were already being recorded by 776 BC, when Olympic athletes ingested sheeps testicles  a prime source of Testosterone. Athletes of antiquity used cola plants, hashish, cactus-based stimulants, Amanita muscaria (a fungus), and an assortment of other rudimentary ergogenics with varying degrees of success.The first documented modern case of doping surfaced in 1865 with Dutch swimmers using stimulants. By the late 19th century, European cyclists were drugging themselves with a variety of "miracle" products, from caffeine and ether-coated sugar cubes to Vin Mariani, a compound of wine laced with cocaine, to allay the pain and exhaustion endemic to their sport.By the time of the first modern Olympics in 1896, a broad array of performance aids were in currency, from codeine to strychnine (which is a powerful stimulant in sub-lethal doses.) In the 1904 Olympics, American marathon winner Thomas Hicks had to be revived by four physicians after ingesting brandy laced with cocaine and strychnine. He still got his gold medal, of course. By 1932, sprinters were experimenting with nitroglycerine in an effort to dilate their coronary arteries and later began experimenting with Benzidrine. But the real modern doping era started with the introduction of injectable Testosterone in 1935. Developed by Nazi doctors to promote aggression in their troops, Testosterone found its way onto the athletic field with Germanys Olympic team for the 1936 Berlin Olympics. Olympic winners had used oral Testosterone preparations before  notably Paavo Nurmi with a product called Rejuvin during the 1920s  but this was a quantum leap and, contrary to the legend of Jesse Owens, the Germans did win the overall medal count that year. After the war, the Russians put their captured German scientists to work doping their athletes with the intention of making a political statement through their athletic success on the international stage. This happened in spades when the Soviets made their Olympic debut in Helsinki in 1952. The sudden and completely unexpected success of the Soviet team (and piles of discarded syringes in the dressing rooms) raised a lot of eyebrows, particularly in America, which had its own collection of captured German scientists. The first shots of the athletic cold war had been fired.Soon, American athletes were using injectable Testosterone and discovering its limitations. Testosterone has equal amounts of anabolic and androgenic activity, meaning that to increase the amount of anabolic effect, androgenic side effects had to be tolerated, among them virilization in females and prostate problems in males. Something better was needed to raise the performance bar to the next level. American ingenuity was up to the task.

The Anabolic Age  Breakfast of Champions

In 1955, John Ziegler, the physician for the US weightlifting team, developed a modified synthetic Testosterone molecule with enhanced tissue building properties. This was the first manmade anabolic steroid . Its chemical name was methandrostenolone ; its trade name was Dianabol . Most know it these days as D-bol. Developed by Ciba Pharmaceuticals, Dianabol soon became widely available and indispensable to weightlifters, football players, and track and field athletes. It spurred protein synthesis and helped muscles to regenerate quickly from the stress of training. And for sprint and power athletes, the drug excited the muscle motor neurons, resulting in more powerful muscle contractions, which is the foundation for higher speed and improved reaction times.By the early 1960s, according to one NFL player, coaches would place salad bowls full of the tablets on the training tables. Players would scoop out pills by the handful and sprinkle them on their cereal. They called it "the breakfast of champions."
The Pandemic  1968
The word was out and steroids were spreading fast. They were turning up on the training tables of athletes all over the world. 1968 was the watershed year for East Germany in the steroid sweepstakes with the creation of the most comprehensive, state run doping program ever devised.That same year, two Olympians, who had enjoyed unexpected success at the 1964 Tokyo Games, arrived at the US Olympic training camp in South Lake Tahoe with a mission. With evangelical zeal, they told everyone who would listen about the benefits of steroids and were quick to attribute their success to Dianabol. Many team members were convinced to start a cycle then and there, although this may have been a case of preaching to the choir.Interestingly, 1968 was the first time an official complaint about steroids was being heard. This complaint wasnt made by sports authorities, but by the World Health Organization. Apparently steroids were being dumped in some third world countries with a kickback volume incentive for doctors. The doctors became quite creative in finding reasons to prescribe steroids, citing everything from malnutrition to menstrual cramps. Coincidentally, the two main countries cited in the report were Kenya and Jamaica, countries that burst into prominence at the 1968 Olympics.Break the Rules or LoseBorn out of the misguided notion that it was possible to restore a drug-free playing field when, in fact, one never existed, testing soon evolved from idealism to cynicism. Drugs had no ethical disposition; they were no more disdained than spiked shoes or rubber tracks. They became unethical only after they were banned.The testers lobbied for a ban, citing ethics, then stepped forward to "solve" the problem they had only just created. They added nothing, generated no result, helped no athlete, yet they attached themselves, limpet-like, to the body of sport. Greatness is an all-out pursuit. Athletes who seek it have always known they couldnt afford to say, "So far and no farther." Now these athletes faced a dilemma: break the rules or lose.Ironically, drug testing was introduced at the Olympic level in 1968, just as the drug pandemic exploded. Even though the initial tests in Mexico City were superficial and inconclusive, the testers were already declaring victory. And they were right, since their objective was to institutionalize themselves!At the 1972 Munich Olympics, they caught their first big fish, American swimmer Rick De Mont, for ephedrine. How proud they were! Now they were really making progress, saving the Olympic ethos from a dirty cheat like De Mont. Of course, it turns out he was an asthmatic and had a medical certificate for the medication. But, alas, his paperwork went missing. Now, 29 years later, sport authorities have grudgingly admitted their mistake. Sorry Rick!There was no turning back. The testers were in there now and they were coming after steroids.

Gold Medal "Recipes"

In the race for anabolic supremacy, research was ongoing throughout the world to develop the best method to utilize steroids. Russian research, based on rat studies, concluded that the most effective dose of Dianabol was .5mg per kilo of bodyweight. Thus Russian sprinters began using approximately 35 mg per day for prolonged periods. This led to the discovery of a new phenomenon called receptor downgrade. Eventually, the body rebels against a continuous over-stimulation of the receptor sites and begins to shut down some of them in an attempt to regain homeostasis (its normal state).In order to maintain the same level of stimulation, it was necessary to either increase the dose continuously until side effects established a dosage ceiling, interrupt the drug protocol (making training adjustments necessary), or to change the drug or add drugs to maintain receptor affinity. The Russians never really got a handle on this problem and adopted the concept of "key performance years," sometimes taking one or two years off drugs (with the resulting performance drop) in order to have a big year when it counted.

I remember a conversation with Juri Sedych, the world record holder in the hammer, when he found out about the Olympic boycott of 1984. "I took all of 1983 off drugs and got my ass kicked at the World Championships just to be ready for the Olympics, and now this!" Sedych broke the world record several times in 1984 but didnt get the big win he was looking for.
The East Germans approached the problem very differently. They developed a protocol based on the administration of 0.125 mg of Turinabol (an East German variant of Dianabol) per kilo of lean body mass. Their optimal dose was much smaller than the Russian dose and was implemented progressively over a number of years. In addition, they cycled the administration of the drug in order to preserve receptor affinity.The typical sprint protocol consisted of five blocks of administration annually. The first cycle started in November and ran for four weeks, followed by a two week break. The second cycle started in mid-December and ran for six weeks, followed by a four week indoor competition period in February. The third cycle started March 1st and ran for four weeks, followed by another two week break. The fourth cycle, also of four weeks, led into the first outdoor competition period which ran from mid-May to mid-June. The fifth and final cycle lasted six weeks and led to the main competition period of the year in August. If the main competition occurred at a different time, the entire season was adjusted accordingly.This system gave a total administration period of 24 weeks with the rest of the year off. The dosage progressed throughout the year with the peak dose occurring during the final six-week block. As the doctors never determined an optimal time of day for steroids, they administered partial doses throughout the day to maintain an even level. This system maintained receptor affinity and, through a gradual increase in dosage, allowed top performances year after year.The maximum state-sanctioned dose recorded in the STASI files for a female sprinter was 1650 mg per year, an average of 9.8 mg/day during the administration period or, viewed another way, an average of 4.5 mg/day over the whole year. The maximum dose recorded for a male sprinter was 1850 mg/year, an average of 11 mg/day during the administration period, or an average of 5 mg/day over the whole year. While trivial by bodybuilding standards, it sure got the job done!

The Arrival of Growth Hormone 

By the mid-1970s a new drug was introduced in East Germany  growth hormone. Most of the information from this period was purged from the STASI files so little is known of the administration protocol, but obviously something went wrong since they stopped using it in 1982 and covered their tracks by destroying the files after the collapse of Communism.Dr. Hartmut Hommel, the personal physician of Marita Koch, the 400 meter world record holder, acknowledged that GH had been used before 1982, but had few details as hed been in jail for "political crimes" until then. Upon his release, he was assigned to medical duties with the Track and Field Association and the first memo to cross his desk was a curt notice, "Growth hormone will no longer be used."He later discovered that the GH being used wasnt from humans, but rather from pigs! Apparently, the East German authorities couldnt come up with the Western currency to buy the human source GH, then made in Sweden. In any case, results improved substantially without this GH!Dr. Hommel pointed out the difficulty in getting the real picture of drug use in East Germany. Although he was the personal physician to Marita Koch, assigned by the federation, he had no control over her drug program. Marita was already on record with complaints about her drug protocol. In 1981, she wrote to the STASI to complain because she believed that her main East German rival, Barbel Wockel, was getting more and better drugs because Barbels uncle was the president of JEV Jenapharm, the company that manufactured East Germanys steroids!

Baritones in the Pool 

Not all of East Germanys drug programs ran as smoothly as the track and field protocol. With the swim team, Testosterone remained the drug of choice leading up to the 1976 Olympics. Side effects were becoming obvious with the women swimmers, especially their deep voices. When confronted by the media about the voice changes, the head swim coach replied, "Hey, were here to win a swim meet, not to sing!"Of course, the cat was out of the bag after that and others would be free to copy their methods. The swim federations medical staff decided to take the drug program to another level for the 1978 World Championships. Testosterone was replaced with an esoteric cocktail of hormones. The swim team, which had been all-conquering in 1976, was wiped out at the Worlds. The East Germans fired the medical staff and returned to the basics.World Champions of Doping"The Russians know a few drugs, the East Germans know a few more, but the Americans are the World Champions of Doping!" This memorable quote came from Manfred Donike, the former director of the testing lab in Cologne and IOC Medical Commissioner. An audacious statement, given the IOCs woeful record of catching American offenders, for if testing worked, where were the positive tests to substantiate it? Or was it precisely the lack of positive tests amidst a blizzard of spectacular performances that impressed Donike? In any event, on the anabolic front, everyone now agrees that America was "firstest" with the "mostest."By the 1960s a wide variety of anabolic compounds had become available and Americans were the first to experiment with combinations or "stacks" of drugs. Of course, the first to be stacked were the first they had  Dianabol and Testosterone. A wide range of synergistic "stacks" soon emerged  Winstrol and Maxibolin, Dianabol and Anavar, Nandrolone mixed with Primobolan and Testosterone, and so on. While the combinations were being perfected, the dosages were rising exponentially. The Russian experience with Dianabol was being translated for the American audience, only someone forgot a decimal point. The 0.5 mg/kg dosage described in the Russian articles became 5 mg/kg for the American audience!The American women were beginning to catch up in the anabolic sweepstakes as well. By 1963, sprinters were already experimenting with Dianabol. The West Coast protocol for women was "One a day, every day." This meant 5 mg of D-bol every day between November 1st and May 31st for a total annual dosage of 1060mg.It all started at this seemingly reasonable level, but it didnt stay there for long! By 1984, one prominent group was using 15 mg/day of Dianabol, 10 mg/day of Anavar, 100 mg/wk of Testosterone, as well as GH and Thyroxin. The annual dose for this group was approaching 8000 mg! Side effects started to show up, ranging from thyroid disturbances to voice changes. One of the girls phoned my top female sprinter to ask how she had avoided any voice changes. She confided the protocol listed above to my sprinter. No wonder they were having problems! They were using twelve times as much as we were!

Ben Gets Busted, or Does He? 

Of course the most famous "success" for the drug testers was the positive test on Ben Johnson in1988 at the Seoul Olympics. For those in the know, this positive test led to more questions than answers. The accepted clearance time for Winstrol in 1988 was three days for the oral form and 14 days for the injectable form (Winstrol-V or Strombaject). Ben was 28 days clear, yet the parent compound was found. The parent compound has a life expectancy of 45 minutes to one hour after administration! The testers have claimed that Ben took it just before the race. I can state categorically, no he did not!Be that as it may, that was then and this is now. The advances in testing have made the threshold of detection ever lower, leading to current clearance times ranging from 14 days for the oral form to as much as 13 months for the injectable form.Many attempts were made to continue the use of Winstrol-V after 1988. The Russian and Ukrainian athletes tried to shorten the detection limit through IV administration. This worked for a while until testing advances yielded a rash of positives starting in 1993.

Americans Get "Educated"

In 1984, Americans were given access to the Los Angeles Lab, allegedly to teach them the complexities of drug testing. Of course, since even a chimpanzee can figure out how to piss in a bottle, there was another reason. The embarrassment of having 24 Americans flee the 1983 Pan American Games to avoid the new Testosterone test was not to be repeated at the Olympics. Since losing wasnt an option, the American athletes needed to know how to get around the testing. They soon discovered that the LA lab could only find oral anabolic agents in a lean individual within three days of administration, provided the final few doses were dissolved under the tongue.They also learned that Anavar was a giant loophole in the testing equation as it couldnt be found at all! In fact, it remained untestable until 1989! Even after it became detectable, it maintained a short clearance time because it fractionated into many small metabolites. Currently it has a clearance time of 10 to 14 days.GH in the StatesJust as growth hormone was being abandoned in East Germany, it began to become popular in America. Initial experience was mixed. Although the GH used in America was from human sources, the dosage was low due to very high cost and limited availability. Most of the early use was by throwers who were used to massive doses of steroids.Two eager throwers went to a pediatrician to try to score a prescription for some of the rare GH. The doctor became incensed, "Think of the poor dwarf children who wont get to grow because selfish athletes like you have hogged the supply!" The throwers looked down, at a loss for words, until one laughed and said, "Hell Doc, give em some roids and turn em on to midget wrestling!" Not amused, the doctor showed them the door.The development of Recombinant, Synthetic HGH in the mid-eighties led to a tremendous increase in availability and a huge drop in price. In a sufficient dosage, GH proved to be a powerful performance enhancer, especially when combined with anabolic steroids and/or Testosterone. Current protocols in the sprint world call for doses of GH on the order of three to five units, usually administered at night, three times per week. It was found that the effectiveness of GH was enhanced when the GH was injected into the fat pad near the stomach. This caused the GH to be released over a period of several hours rather than the 20 minute "window" provided by an intramuscular shot.

Anabolic Advances

The proliferation of drugs continued as each advance in drug testing met with evermore sophisticated protocols. Testosterone ratio tests were met with the administration of Epitestosterone along with Testosterone to maintain an acceptable ratio. Epitestosterone limits were met with the use of HCG to restore natural T/E ratios. The inclusion of HCG on the banned list led to its replacement by Clomid. Frequent drug testing led to the use of the blocking agent Probenecid. The banning of Probenecid led first to the use of another masking agent called Defend, and then to the use of designer anabolic steroids, the state of the art today. These designer drugs have their chemical structures modified in such a way as to make them unidentifiable to the drug testers while maintaining their performance enhancing qualities.The first "designer drug" was, in fact, not a chemically modified steroid, but rather a steroid with an effective dosage so low that the clearance time was measured in hours instead of days or weeks. Up until 1992, the clearance time for Mibolerone (also known as "Chek Drops") was four hours! This was especially helpful for athletes subject to random testing, since they could take it at night and refuse to answer the door till morning.There were problems with this drug, however. Originally designed to put cats and dogs into heat, its incredibly androgenic, and it shuts down the bodys natural hormone production at an alarming rate. Ten days of use could shut down the users hormone output by over 90%, leaving the athlete subject to a performance crash after its withdrawal and, as Testosterone/Epitestosterone production approaches zero, the T/E ratio may go haywire and cause a positive Testosterone test. Advances in drug testing sensitivity rendered the drug less interesting until a masked designer version became available six years ago.Another unmodified drug that became widely used up to and during the Sydney Olympics was Genabol. This drug was brought to the attention of the drug testers in 1984, but as it wasnt in commercial production, a test wasnt developed for it. Once athletes became aware of this loophole, a market quickly developed for the drug.In a review of the negative tests after the Sydney Olympics, the drug testers saw a suspicious compound on many of their tests and began to investigate. Some months later they identified the compound as Genabol. By the time a test was developed, the word was out and the athletes moved on to newer products. Currently, clandestine labs are producing designer versions of known anabolic compounds which are synergistic with other untestable agents such as GH and EPO. Erythropoetin is naturally produced in the body to regulate the production of hemoglobin, allowing victorious users to proclaim their drug-free status in interviews while their less sophisticated competitors are still gasping for breath.To give you an idea of the scope of the drug use of top athletes today, Ill give you the protocol for one top sprint group, as revealed by a defector. Interested athletes, please note that this program was for the year 2000 and has no doubt been changed since. The athletes were using a 12-week administration of Anavar and Halotestin (administered transdermally) as well as GH (2.5 IU, 3x/week), injections of ATP, AMP with embryonic calf cell preparation 3x/week, insulin (1.5 IU up to 3x/week), as well as EPO. Yes, they even use EPO in the 100 meters! The most prominent member of this group also uses a modified version of Mibolerone right before his major races. Im sure the testers will be on top of the situation as usual. Though they cant test him positive, they could provide the starter with a bucket of cold water in case the Chek Drops have their intended effect and this guy tries to mount one of his competitors in the set position!

Conclusion

As you can see, drug use in sports has a long and grand tradition. As T-mag has suggested in the past, perhaps we really should give out medals to the scientists assisting the athletes. Thatll never happen of course, but make no mistake, the theme of modern sport regarding drug use remains "business as usual."
[LEFT]

----------


## Blown_SC

> The shame is that uneducated people think so bad of ben, yet they think people liek Bailey and the likes are gods just ebcause they think they don't do drugs.


Just haven't been caught... not saying that they do/have.. but I most certainly wouldn't rule it out..

I agree with what you are saying bro.. for sure...

----------


## TooSmall

a bro of mine was #2 in canada for track and training for the olympics until he quit

he got to train at york with ben and some other top ranked track athletes

lucky SOB, still dont know why the hell he quit

----------


## saboudian

i think that whole entry from Charlie francis is from 'speed trap', a great book if you ever get a chance to read it, i think i read it in 2 days, couldn't put it down.

That crap about ben getting dqed in seoul was total bs, as far as i know, the thing that they caught him on was an endocrine profile, basically there were several others that could have been dqed for the same reason, but there's alot of politics and bureaucracy involved, its outlined in greater detail in speed trap about its complete bs.

That 9.79 that he ran is unbeleivable, considering he began decelerating at 80m, and 5m from the finish line he had his arm in the air, and was looking at carl. I think he could have been in the low 9.7's that day had he run all the way through, especially since the conditions were perfect.

Toosmall- Canada treats their athletes like crap, thats why they only got i think 7 medals this year. No funding at all. It takes alot of $$$$ to earn medals, very unfair advantage especially to 3rd world countries.

----------


## chicamahomico

So Speed Trap is worth the read? Awesome, I had seen it a while back but didn't order it looks like now I will have to put it on my wish list at Amazon.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Charly Francis has stated that he was taking Stanolozol


I just watched a CBC documentary on the Ben Johnson scandal...Francis and Johnson still deny knowing Johnson was taking winny. The Dr. prescribing the drug said it was a designer drug...undetecable. He basically fvcked over Francis and Johnson. They never knew it was winny V.

----------


## latino_athlete

read the article up top posted by enid_sprinter, its by charlie frances and he talks about ben using winny. Ben is known for being the track coach who pushes athletes to use. he stated that canadian athletes cannot compete without using as well.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hey I know one of the doctors who is also a proffesor at York Univeristy is Tudor Bompa. He has some really cutting edge training periodization programs. It will shock you how much you will improve with his stuff. 

As for the IOC, in speed trap it says at the Seoul olympics an interview by one of the lab technitions that did the tests said there were over 20 major athletes who tested POSITIVE at that olympics (1988) 

In East Germany over 10,000 athletes were given steroids by the state systematically, as part of thier olympic training. ONLY 1 OF THESE ATHLETES TESTED POSITIVE IN INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION, EVER! (this is another thing that was said in "Speed Trap" by Charlie Francis. Ben Johnsons coach.

LOL ROFL!

Steroids are everywere, pro sports are filled with roiders.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hey I know one of the doctors who is also a proffesor at York Univeristy is Tudor Bompa. He has some really cutting edge training periodization programs. It will shock you how much you will improve with his stuff. 

As for the IOC, in speed trap it says at the Seoul olympics an interview by one of the lab technitions that did the tests said there were over 20 major athletes who tested POSITIVE at that olympics (1988) 

In East Germany over 10,000 athletes were given steroids by the state systematically, as part of thier olympic training. ONLY 1 OF THESE ATHLETES TESTED POSITIVE IN INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION, EVER! (this is another thing that was said in "Speed Trap" by Charlie Francis. Ben Johnsons coach.

LOL ROFL!

Steroids are everywere, pro sports are filled with roiders.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

BTW;

Isn't it funny how when an olympic lifter gets caught using steroids his lifts are always within 4kg of every other top competitor? When its well knows steroids increase strength by at least 40%. (if only those other competitors who 'werent' on steroids would just go on them, they could beat the guy who tested positive for steroids by a couple hundred kilograms!)

Isn't it funny how when every olympic sprinter is caught on steroids their times (in 100M) are usually within .30 of the other top 3 finishers in the event? 

Knowing this, is it not funny that sprinting coaches will tell you that steroids generally increase 100M time by .40-.50 (up to nearly a half a second) 

Isn't it funny how in powerlifting the world record for the squat is around 1,000 for admitted steroid users, yet in the Natural division the world record is almost exactly 40% less at between 570-660 depending on the organization?) Theres that magic 40% number again. 

This is too **** obvious, its just that the media, and the organizations have everyone fooled. There should not be a second of doubt all competitors are on steroids at the elite level.

----------


## Aboot

[QUOTE=Mr. Gottabejuiced]Isn't it funny how in powerlifting the world record for the squat is around 1,000 for admitted steroid users, yet in the Natural division the world record is almost exactly 40% less at between 570-660 depending on the organization?) Theres that magic 40% number again. 
QUOTE]

Dude, you're WAY off. Just one example, as quoted above, you state that the drug-free division of powerlifting the world record is somewhere between 570-660 lbs. Actually, super-heavy weights in drug-free competitions squat over 900 lbs in major competitions.

----------


## SMYL_GR8

BJ best ever just because he ran the fastest time ever in one race? Carl Lewis may be a homo, but he is unrivaled. To be that good for that long is much more impressive than one or two races.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

900 lbs in the Natural division for the squat? 

Its around 1,000+ For guys like Ed Coan, Kirk Kowoski, Fred Hatfield. 

Bill Kazmier squatted around 900-1,000 do you think he wasn't on steroids ?

I don't want to sound like a prick but I think 900 naturally (lifetime) is humanly impossible. 

I am just hear to learn really. I could be wrong, it just doesnt seem to add up.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Many 1,000+ squatters are admitted steroid users, Ed Coan, Kirk Korwoski, Fred Hatfield. So 900 seems unrealistic for top natural lifters.

----------


## Savage1

> BJ best ever just because he ran the fastest time ever in one race? Carl Lewis may be a homo, but he is unrivaled. To be that good for that long is much more impressive than one or two races.


Carl Lewis...caught for juicking as well...but he had US backing to cover up. Carl never Ran 9.79...Ben did, and would have ran faster.

In "Speed Trap", qritten by Charlie Francis, he is quoted as saying " had Ben not raised his hands in the last 10m of the Seoul Olympics he would have ran sub-9.7, probably around 9.68-9, but due to his raising his hand in victory he lost critical inertia and power in the last 10m."

He was the fastest, adn would still be the fastest if it was a level playing field and if everyone was open to doping.

----------


## Savage1

I don't think anyone can dispute, that no one ever dominated the 100m sprints like Ben did...the nearest comparison is Mike Johnson in the 200...he is also exceptional.

----------


## Badgerman

So a decent juice program can cut .4-.5 sec off 100M time???......wow

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Yes a decent steroid program can cut .4-.5 sec. off 100M time. Through in GH, Insulin , Anavar , EPO, ATP and who knows you might get a lot more speed. Remember how Tim Mongomery, and Maurice Greene both ran under 9.80? It could be attributed to these drugs. 

Everyone thought Marion Jones was clean for so long...(she wasn't)

----------


## Badgerman

> Yes a decent steroid program can cut .4-.5 sec. off 100M time. Through in GH, Insulin , Anavar , EPO, ATP and who knows you might get a lot more speed. Remember how Tim Mongomery, and Maurice Greene both ran under 9.80? It could be attributed to these drugs. 
> 
> Everyone thought Marion Jones was clean for so long...(she wasn't)



What do you figure would be the ultimate speed cycle if there were no testing.......maximum strength.....minimum BF%???

EQ, winny, var?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

ben johnson the best? not by a long shot. everyone whos a true sprinter knows that mo greene is the greatest 100m man to ever walk the earth, FACT!

CAREER SUB TEN 100m: 52

9.79 9.80 9.82 
9.85 9.86 x 2 9.87 x 3 
9.89 9.90 x 7 9.91 x 4 
9.92 x 2 9.93 x 5 9.94 x 4 
9.96 x 7 9.97 x 5 9.98 x 2 
9.99 x 5 

Best sub 10 year: 1999 - 9 legal sub 10s 
Worst sub 10 year: 2003 - 1 legal sub 10 

FACTS: 

Maurice has run 9.90 or better 17 times. 

Maurice has 3 of history's 4 fastest times, and is the only sprinter in history to concurrently hold the 60m/100m WR and 60m/100m World titles. 


The 100m WR will soon go back to mo greene, mark my words..timmy is done for.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Testtubebaby;

Please tell me Maurice Green is on steroids . 

It aint fair if anyone is that gifted naturally!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Badgerman,

I can tell you the first thing you want to do is get your bodyfat under 4%. If you don't have that you are never going to run world class sprints. Then you need to look into GH, Insulin , IGF-1 and some steroids we don't even know about. Wish I could help you more on that, but getting extremely lean is sooooo important. It sounds a little obvious, but it can't be understated. 

The reason I say GH, steroids, ect. is because that is what Charlie Francis said was going on in the US sprint program as far back as 1984!

I would be surprised if he was the guy who sent in the Thg needle...

----------


## 1morerep

everyone seems to forget that when ben ran that gold medal race -before he reached the tape he looked over to see carl lewis and had his hand in the air, if ben ran full out whithout doing that his time would have been even faster. also i've trained a couple of times at york u and i've seen ben train their a few times, it is hard for me right now to put into words of actually witnessing a human body moving that fast, the man is still unbelievable.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

please, ben raised his arm 5m to go, at MOST...enough of the charlie francis/ben johnson phenomena 9.79 race! mo in the 01 world champs ran 9.82 after pulling his quad w/ 30 meters to go! he started grimacing at 60m..and im pretty sure it was run into a headwind..

----------


## TestTubeBaby

oh yea mrgottabejuiced, trevor graham, the coach who trained marion jones and tim montgomery, turned in the THG syringe.

----------


## Shaka

Honestly, I think Ben's 9.79 would've been no faster than 9.76 had he not slowed down at the end. If you look at his last 10m split in Seoul he ran a .90. A year earlier at the WC, he ran the last 10m during his 9.83 world record in .87. With his fastest split being .83. There is no evidence that shows he could run the final 10m in anything faster than his top speed!

----------

